# Meter Base Conductor Arrangement



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you using 1 nipple from the meter to the panel? Seems crossing would be unavoidable. Unless fed from overhead. What about a "barrier" between the two? We have no such rule here in the states.


----------



## almost done (Feb 18, 2018)

My load side I have ACWU similar to Teck> The 3" conduit from the supply comes in the bottom of the meter base same as the load cable. It's just a bit difficult to get the conductor into the bottom jaws. If I can run up to the top and go into the top side of the load jaw lugs that would be perfect, just thought I read you can't do that. Ill call the inspector and supply authority to make sure.


----------



## Sparkied (Jan 2, 2018)

The meter base sizes here in ontario are large enough to bring the supply line around the lugs into the top (line side) of the meter base (coming in from the bottom). IMO it would look ugly to run conduit around to the top of the meter base anyway. We also use ACWU for our load aswell


----------



## FVSparky (Jul 30, 2017)

almost done said:


> Good day all, new to this site, hope i'm posting in the correct location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The line and load side conductors can defiantly not cross. bc hydro crews can turn your job back for this. 

FYI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almost done (Feb 18, 2018)

OK, thank you!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a new code in the 2018 CEC not allowing them to be in contact with each other.


----------



## almost done (Feb 18, 2018)

I called BC Hydro and they they said there would be no issue with conductors crossing, the Technical Safety BC. isn't concerned and I asked the Hydro installer and he was not concerned as well. 
I can't find this in print as of yet but will keep looking. Conductors can be installed of course without going up and around - just was looking to see if allowed- it would be easier and faster thats all.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I found the CEC 2018 code I was thinking of and it is for inside the main switch, not in a meter base it seems.

6-212(3)Consumer's service conductors that enter a service box that is not equipped with a barrier between the line and load sides shall
(b)not come in contact with or cross conductors connected to the load terminals of the main switch or circuit breaker


----------

